# X-Post: Looking for Cat Recovery Partner



## Ocean (Feb 3, 2011)

This is a Cross Post.

Please look at this post.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=9093

I am looking for a partner in the recovery of Cat Comb pms.

Thanks!


----------



## greatgems (Feb 3, 2011)

I will take you up on this offer I'm in Ontario I buy up to 3000 cats a month what prices where you thinking pm me


----------



## Ocean (Feb 3, 2011)

greatgems said:


> I will take you up on this offer I'm in Ontario I buy up to 3000 cats a month what prices where you thinking pm me



PM sent, thanks


----------

